# My daughter wants a handgun!



## Lisa (Sep 15, 2007)

My 13 year old daughter has asked us if she could start shooting handguns, maybe even get into some competition but for right now she would just like to go to the range and shoot.

We are thinking a revolver to start.  Perhaps a .38.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tames D (Sep 15, 2007)

I think that's a good choice Lisa. I'm looking forward to the day when my kids are old enough. Do you have mixed feelings about her shooting, like happy but concerned?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 15, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I think that's a good choice Lisa. I'm looking forward to the day when my kids are old enough. Do you have mixed feelings about her shooting, like happy but concerned?



No mixed feelings whatsoever 

We all shoot competitive air rifle, my husband shoots long range F-class and used to shoot competitive handgun when our children were little.

I think she would really enjoy the experience and kinda figured this day would come as she has always been around firearms of some kind or another.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 15, 2007)

That's great news!  If you have a 13 daughter that's asking for a handgun then all that I can say is that you rock as a parent.  Let us know how it goes.  A lot of ranges will have pistols that you can rent for the day.  Take her to the range and see which caliber she likes and which frame style fits her best.  Best of luck.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2007)

Lisa said:


> My 13 year old daughter has asked us if she could start shooting handguns, maybe even get into some competition but for right now she would just like to go to the range and shoot.
> 
> We are thinking a revolver to start. Perhaps a .38.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
Cool, Lisa. That should be a lot of fun. I really believe that shooting is a great activity to be able to do with your kids.

I would recommend checking out Taurus products if your going revolver style. Taurus is pretty reliable and not too expensive; great for starter pistols. If your going .38 caliber (which is a good beginners choice) I would recommend maybe a .357/.38 rather then a 'snub nose.' Even though there a little bit more expensive, you'll will get more range with the longer barrel which would be more useful for target/sport shooting. You can search here, and pick what you like... http://www.taurususa.com/products/gunselector.cfm



Also, what direction will she be going with this? If you think she might get into competitive target style shooting or distance shooting, I wouldn't discount a good longer barrelled .22 http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=392&category=Revolver

It just depends on your needs...

C.


----------



## bydand (Sep 15, 2007)

That is awsome!  I think the .38 caliber would be about perfect, there is a vast array of loadings so she can start light and have the loadings grow with her ability to handle the increased recoil, without being afraid of building in "flinch."  Personally I would lean toward a smaller framed .357 so there is an even greater degree of growth potential avaliable.  I like the Ruger GP100 series, and for smaller hands the Ruger SP101 series.  They are built like tanks and just continue to shoot very well.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2007)

bydand said:


> I like the Ruger GP100 series, and for smaller hands the Ruger SP101 series. They are built like tanks and just continue to shoot very well.


 
I've never shoot those, but Ruger is a good choice too, and those models get good reviews; can't go wrong there IMO...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm of mind set of starting out with the .22 for reasons that it's a "light weight" caliber and easier to control (recoil, etc.). While still a deadly weapon, having one easier to control and less intimidating to shoot will help train her to respect the weaponry and realize the dangers inherent in mishandling. Of course whomever her instructor is they'll ensure she gets the point. 
Later she can graduate to larger calibers. I would (with my own ... if I HAD any  ) be sure she can consistently hit targets at specified range(s) and shows patience to move up to the bigger cals. 



			
				Cruentus said:
			
		

> Also, what direction will she be going with this? If you think she might get into competitive target style shooting or distance shooting, I wouldn't discount a good longer barrelled .22 http://www.taurususa.com/products/pr...egory=Revolver


 That is a nice looking pistol for a .22 have to look into getting one of those.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I'm of mind set of starting out with the .22 for reasons that it's a "light weight" caliber and easier to control (recoil, etc.). While still a deadly weapon, having one easier to control and less intimidating to shoot will help train her to respect the weaponry and realize the dangers inherent in mishandling. Of course whomever her instructor is they'll ensure she gets the point.
> Later she can graduate to larger calibers. I would (with my own ... if I HAD any  ) be sure she can consistently hit targets at specified range(s) and shows patience to move up to the bigger cals.


 
I am not really of the mindset that you HAVE to start with a lower Caliber, because I feel that with proper shooting mechanics, a 13 year old could learn to shoot a .45 just fine. But I do agree with you that a .22 is a good choice for a starter weapon in that it rounds are inexpensive, it may be less intimidating to a new shooter, and you can really train all the same mechanics that would carry over to any large caliber just fine. 



> That is a nice looking pistol for a .22 have to look into getting one of those.


 
Thanks.  They felt nice in my hand too. If your in the market for that style of .22, that's a good one to get.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 16, 2007)

Lisa a .38 is a good choice but I learned on a 9 mm and that was simply a great caliber to work with.  Of all the 9mm's to start with the best in my opinon is the Glock 17. (Simply fantastic)  Then again all Glock's rule! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Still they have no safety and that may be an issue for starting out shooting Handguns!  No matter what I think you will find the right fit for your daughter and I commend you on making sure that she can do this.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 16, 2007)

The only suggestion I have as a definite right now is to absolutely NOT start her off with either a Glock or a 1911.

Don't misunderstand me.

I think both models are great guns, I do NOT think they are great *FIRST* guns.

I started Carol off with a Glock because it was all I owned at the time and was always present on range to help her out with safe gun handling.

To someone not used to keeping their finger off the trigger, and with no other external safety it could be a risk to a newcomer to the design.

I swear by my 1911. I've tried all of the big name designs and carried most of'em at one time or another and nothing else quite "belongs" in my hand as does the Old Warhorse. But the unique safety characteristics and the unfamiliarity of this generation with "cocked and locked" carry on a single action only auto can be a risk to someone who does not know how the system operates.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2007)

Lisa said:


> My 13 year old daughter has asked us if she could start shooting handguns, maybe even get into some competition but for right now she would just like to go to the range and shoot.
> 
> We are thinking a revolver to start.  Perhaps a .38.
> 
> Any suggestions?




As stated by "C" in this thread, a .357 with a .38 migh be a good optins as well. I also like the idea of a .22. Not because it is so much smaller in size or bang. But the ammo cost. Kids like to pull the trigger. This gives them something to pull the trigger on and practice on and enjoy that. Having the other weapon of larger size is also a way for them to understand the differences. Yes I am recommending not one but two.  

Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 16, 2007)

Knowing said 13 year old, this thread is incredibly scary


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 16, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Knowing said 13 year old, this thread is incredibly scary


Stop the presses ... I agree.


----------



## Drac (Sep 16, 2007)

Sig Sauer P-232..It's a small and very light .380.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Stop the presses ... I agree.


I don't see any danger if the parents of said 13 yr. old are responsible ones. That they know the ins and out of gun/firearm safety. So long as they instill those safety values into their kid then what's so scary about it? 
I learned to shoot when I was 12 and have never had any incident of near or accidental shooting or even pointing a live weapon at someone without *intent* to kill... (when I was an adult and on my own yeah, but that's another story). 

No, I never kilt no one by the way. Just meant to... long story.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Knowing said 13 year old, this thread is incredibly scary


 


shesulsa said:


> Stop the presses ... I agree.


 
Uh-oh.  Are we joking, or is there really something about this particular 13 year old that would make her not a good canidate for going shooting with her parents in a supervised environment? :idunno:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 16, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Knowing said 13 year old, this thread is incredibly scary





shesulsa said:


> Stop the presses ... I agree.





Cruentus said:


> Uh-oh.  Are we joking, or is there really something about this particular 13 year old that would make her not a good canidate for going shooting with her parents in a supervised environment? :idunno:



They are joking. 

Andrew is just afraid that she will once again out shoot him and embarrass him, as she has done previously.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2007)

Lisa said:


> They are joking.
> 
> Andrew is just afraid that she will once again out shoot him and embarrass him, as she has done previously.


 
:lol:


----------



## Journeyman (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a few handguns.  My Ruger GP-100 is the gun I'll never get rid of.  Mine's a 357 magnum with a 4" barrel.  It's fairly weighty which makes shooting 38 specials through it have very light recoil.  My wife really enjoys shooting that gun.  .38 special range ammo is relatively cheap. Good selection of ammo available for self-defense purposes.  I'd recommend this gun or a comparable Smith & Wesson for a first-time handgun owner.

 I've had good and bad luck with my Tauruses.  My .22 model 94 has worked flawlessly although the trigger pull is heavy.  .22 ammo is very cheap compared to centerfire ammo which has the advantage of allowing a lot of shooting for little $. Minimal recoil makes it easier to learn to shoot without developing bad habits. My model 455(.45 acp revolver) has had some problems--need to have it worked on.  

If she has her heart set on a semi-auto, 9mm is a good caliber to start with.  Ammo is relatively cheap.  Recoil isn't too much. Good self-defense ammo available.  Mine's a 3rd generation S&W from about 20 years ago, but there are lots of good 9mm guns on the market.  CZ makes some nice ones.  I'd probably get a CZ if I didn't already have a 9mm. Springfield Armory makes some nice polymer guns which have a grip safety in addition to a trigger safety.  Relying on safeties is no substitute for good gun handling practices though.


----------



## gnrail (Sep 16, 2007)

Ruger Mark II target in stainless with the bull barrel in .22.  Excellent starting gun.  Easy to care for and is accurate enough to compete with the high priced Walthers and such.  There are also some older Smith and Wesson semi auto .22 but all the ones I saw in use were very picky about the ammunition and of the cleanliness of the firearm (seen many go full auto during a match).


A good .357 with a 4" barrel is also good but I would stay with low power .38 loads like a full or semi wad cutter target round.  I have seen a few full grown adult males almost bury a front sight into their foreheads with full power .357 JHP ammunition.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 17, 2007)

Lisa said:


> My 13 year old daughter has asked us if she could start shooting handguns, maybe even get into some competition but for right now she would just like to go to the range and shoot.
> 
> We are thinking a revolver to start. Perhaps a .38.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
A 13 year old, or almost anyone for that matter, really should start out on a .22 LR pistol.  

Simply put, a .22 LR has almost no recoil, is easy to shoot, and you can buy a brick of 500+ rounds for 11 US Dollars, and shoot all day long.  

This way, your daughter can learn good trigger mechanics, without having developed any flinching problems.  

Once she feels comfortable with shooting a handgun, and has good trigger mechanics (probably the most important part of a shooter's skills), then you can bring her along, and let her shoot the more powerful calibers.  The .38 Special is a good choice, since it's a low pressure round that has light recoil.  


I generally do not recommend starting someone on a .38 Special right away, since they will develop flinching habits, and to de-sensitize someone to flinching is a more complex procedure that someone really shouldn't have to worry about when they first start.  

The only time I generally make an exception to this, is when someone has to learn right away, in which case I'll start them on my full size 4" barrel S&W 686 revolver (.357 magnum, but I shoot .38's out of it regularly), loading it up with my own handloads that have a light charge of Vihtavouri N320 powder, propelling a 158 grain semiwadcutter.  This is affectionately known as my "bunny fart" load, since it's very mildly recoilling, and is quite accurate.  

I make people shoot this load anyways, even if they've had the .22 training, and gradually work their way to moderately powered .38's, or even switching to my Glock 34 (9 mm longslide).  


My choice of .22 pistol would be a Ruger 22/45, since it has a grip profile similar to the 1911 handguns, and is a true tack driver.  The only gripe I have is that it can be a bit complex to disassemble, but once you get the hang of it, no real problems.


----------



## anubis4b (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with starting her out on a .22 for the simple fact that she would be able to shoot 500 rounds and spend about $10.  However, once she has the components of shooting down (as well as, the confidence), I would move her up to a .38 or .380 (her preference-revolver vs. semi).  I wouldn't move her up to a higher caliber until she has the size and confort in her abilities to handle the recoil.  My 12 year old son is 5'2" 185lbs.  today, he confidently (and accurately) was shooting my .40S&W, both of my .45's (1911A1 and Double Eagle for competition), and my partner's .44 magnum.  Now, he wants to save all of his money for a handgun collection when he turns 21 (obviously, several years from now).  I feel that everyone that is not barred (mental disablilities and criminal convictions), should enjoy the rights granted by our great Constitution.


----------

